# Create a topic steroids



## luiseduardo (Nov 19, 2013)

Hello everybody,

I'd like to know if I can create a topic in steroids area with my number of posts. Is necessary how many posts to be able to create a topic in steroids area?


----------



## Irish Beast (Jun 16, 2009)

Yous should be able to straight away unless the rules have changed, but I doubt it


----------



## luiseduardo (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I don't know, because I tried to create a topic using tapatalk (Android) and doesn't work...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

luiseduardo said:


> Well, I don't know, because I tried to create a topic using tapatalk (Android) and doesn't work...


It probably just needed to be approved.

I can see your PCT post is now showing.


----------

